# photos on tubes



## Tiny98 (Nov 6, 2011)

Ive managed to get my photos sized so they will fit my tubes now I cant seem to get them glued in place without the seem sticking out like like a big annoying soar thumb. is there a trick to getting a good looking seem or is it just something im going to have to live with im kind of a perfectionist and very hard on myself. The photos im trying to use are very difficult to begin with the bottom is ground color and the top is blue sky so no matter what i do there is going to be color contrast at the seem. Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated maybe even a pic of the seem on other photo pens would let me know how they should look. Thanks a million.............Andy


----------



## 76winger (Nov 6, 2011)

You'll have to figure out the best size of the photo your trying to put on the tube to ensure the seam blends in as best it can. This might mean taking the picture with a wider angle to include common background colors before printing or it might mean you'll be required to edit it with a higher end photo editor so you an blend the edges of the photo, where hey join at the seam, better. 

Good luck!


----------



## navycop (Nov 6, 2011)

I am fairly new, but I am confused. Is the picture wrapped lenghtwise (top to bottom) or around the circumferance of the pen? I don't see how it is not blending in.


----------



## manatee (Nov 6, 2011)

Mike, I wrap mine around the circumference and slightly overlap the edges. I carefully cut the joint with a sharp thin blade.


----------



## manatee (Nov 6, 2011)

I also hide the seam under the clip as much as possible. i will try to get a picture up today. I put pictures of local high school football players on pens last Christmas for a customer. Also the bigger the tube the easier it is!


----------



## okiebugg (Nov 6, 2011)

*photos*

You can take any photo on your PC and open it full size, rt click, "open with" click on 'paint'. You can reduce any photo you have to any size you want. When you click on resize, a box will say 100% change the number to 50 and it will reduce the photo by 50%. You just keep going down in size until you get what you need for your purposes. I use a program called 'GIMP' (download it for free) and make any changes you want as far as color intensity, contrast, brightness and on and on. From this point, you can print. I use these programs to make decals by importing the resized photos to GIMP to make my decals.

Gimp not to be called photoshop is a ripoff copy of photoshop using another name


----------



## hehndc (Nov 7, 2011)

Just a thought, what kind of paper are you using?  I have found photo paper stiffer.  I use regular paper and the edges stay down pretty well,

Steve


----------



## louie68 (Nov 7, 2011)

My way of a perfect tight seam fit is:
Take a piece of masking tape wrap around the tube one on each end of tube overlap tape,then splice the tape remove tape keep aside ( make sure you take away extra tape off SAVE the tape Now put the masking tape piece on backside of photo on make sure you are square with the masking tape one on each end square up and cut the photo along side of tape ,this will give to exact dia. of tube and your seam will but BUTT tight. Works everytime keep in mind your thickness of photo paper should be around same thickenss of your masking tape , I got this idea from mudhole.com.
And use it on wrapping snake skins, fish skins. I also use tight bond wood glue "WATERPROOF" that way you have time to work with. Also I lightly wrap with alastic material like underwear elastic and let dry for 24 hrs. hope this helps and good luck.


----------

